# problems with fphover.class and IE7 and 8



## BeerBucket (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi
First sorry for my english, its not my native language, im from Denmark.

well now to the problem.

I have a domaine hostet on my own server, my site is made with FrontPage and works fine using IE5 and 6, but the buttons dont open site´s within my domain.

my site is build with frames and in this frames i have some buttons with hyperlink on, and they worked fine before and opend new sites/windows with the use of IE 5 and 6, but not with IE 7 and 8.

Then the site/window opens within the frame where the button is, and it look kinda stupid.

Is there anything i can do to make this work with the use off IE 7 and 8, so my site can work again.

ill try target=_blank and target=_new but that didnt work, i just cat get to do it right.

Again sorry for my english, hope i made myself understandable..

Regards BeerBucket


----------



## amanxman (Mar 28, 2006)

Can you please provide the URL for the site - so we can see what's going on.

Thanks


----------



## BeerBucket (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi

Ofcourse sorry didnt think about that..

http://www.akvariekonsulenten.dk


----------



## amanxman (Mar 28, 2006)

Hey,

There are lots of HTML validation errors with your page...

Check out:

http://validator.w3.org/check?uri=h...(detect+automatically)&doctype=Inline&group=0

This indicates all the errors which are invalid HTML - and this is likely to be the cause of your problem.

Go through each issue and fix it one by one, resting it with the above link.

If you need html assistance, check out w3schools.com - their HTML tutorials are fantastic....

Hope it helps


----------



## BeerBucket (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi again

The validator did indeed help me alot, but if you check for urself you will see that i still got 3 errors, and this 3 errors continue on all my page om the site, and still the button´s dont work as they should.

If you push button " Akvariefisk " a hole new page should apear, and not ad it do, apear in the little frame window on the left side off the main page.

And this 3 errors cant bee the problem, that it wont open right´ly, rather than as it do wrong´ly....

I hope you understand my French  

BeerBucket


----------



## BeerBucket (Aug 16, 2009)

i still got problems with this site.

buttons still open within the frame and not i a new " site "

anyone that can help me out here ???

BeerBucket


----------

